# Kamatz - Probably The Oddest-Looking 7A38 Of All ....



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Although I have mentioned the Kamatz '7A38's breifly, in passing, in a few earlier threads ....

See: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=49344&view=findpost&p=510324 (post #26 of 'My Collection' thread)

and: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=52999&view=findpost&p=542335 (post #17 of a 'Wednesday aviator thread')

and: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=46734 (their Poljot-sourced straps)

and: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=59803&view=findpost&p=608862 (post #8 of Non-Seiko 7A38's thread)

I'm a little remiss in not having written up a dedicated 'Kamatz 7A38' thread in this (Japanese) section before. :blush:

So I'm about to remedy that. :tongue2: Blame Derek ('LuvWatch') if you like. :angel_not:

True to form, he very kindly emailed me a link to one on eBay earlier this week :thumbsup: ....

only minutes after it had been listed, which subsequently came up in my saved searches the following day.











> *Kamatz Chrongraph Paris*



















Sellers Description:



> Cleaning out some watches from my personal collection. Up for auction is French Kamatz Chrongraph.
> 
> Overall watch is in good condition just normal wear, crystal is perfect and bezel show minimal wear,
> 
> ...


*Not strictly true - of more anon.









If anybody else fancies this one, I've decided that I won't be bidding on it, for a couple of reasons. :schmoll:

1) This watch is being offered by another of those short-sighted US eBay sellers, who won't ship outside USA.

2) Although I don't have this particular Kamatz variant, per se, it's just too similar to a couple I have already. :hypocrite:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> .... Although I don't have this particular Kamatz variant, per se, it's just too similar to a couple I have already. :hypocrite:


Probably best demonstrated by this Q&D photo I took last year:










The one currently listed on eBay is effectively a permutation combining the case/bezel and dial/sub-dials of the middle two.

The two on the left are Kamatz model 517000's and the two on the right are 518000's (case-back also signed 'Oscar Bravo').


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

First a bit of background :yawn: ....

Going back almost two years, when I first started out collecting 7A38's, I hadn't even heard of Kamatz -

Nor for that matter, had it dawned on me that so many other watch manufacturers had used the 7A38 movement. :blush:

This is one of the first references I found, in a thread on the old SCWF: http://www.network54.com/Forum/78440/thread/1238359768/Did+other+watch+makers+than+seiko+use+the+7A38+Movt-



> *Did other watch makers than seiko use the 7A38 Movt?*
> 
> I just bought on ebay (item 140309514130) a Kamatz 15 jewel quartz chrono.
> 
> The pictures and description are a dead ringer for a 7A38. Did Seiko sell this movement to others? TIA


Various replies follow - some correct, others not so.

I subsequently asked my own questions, several months later in another thread on the old SCWF:

http://www.network54.com/Forum/78440/thread/1257120176/1257204624/ (and scroll down towards the bottom of the page) :read:

'Northdock' kindly responded with a photo of the Kamatz which he referred to in the original thread:










This is also a Kamatz model 517000 - but note this one has *N*,*S*,*E*,*W* bezel quarter markers,

instead of the more commonly-found *â-½*,*15*,*30*,*45* 'Divers' bezel of the 'regular' model # 517000.

As I inferred previously, there appear to have been LOTS of different permutations of some Kamatz models. :shocking:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Going back almost two years, when I first started out collecting 7A38's, I hadn't even heard of Kamatz ....


So, once I'd 'discovered' them, I did the usual 'google' thing ....

and found a couple of VERY old online adverts, (the first of which may now have sadly disappeared into the ether):

from Techtonic Industries, placed on 6/01/1999:



> KAMATZ TACHOMETER 500
> 
> The Kamatz Paris Limited edition "Pilot" model Tachometer 500 is a 15-jewel watch, full working Triple Chronograph with quartz analog movement. *It was made in a Yema factory for Kamatz.* Only a limited number of these watches were made.
> 
> It has Tachometers of 1/5th of a second, 30 minute, and 12 hour, timed chronograph, and day & date function window at 3:00 (days are in both French and English). It is water resistant to 10 atmospheres (330 feet) and has a directional ratcheted numbered outer bezel. Easy read dial, screw down locking crown with crown guards, and twin sealing gaskets. Screw back cover, glare proof sapphire crystal, solid stainless case, genuine heavy-duty elegant embossed leather band.


Another one which is still online here: http://www.microtechsys.com/Trade/ads/2000/MORIYA3.TXT dated 02/07/00:



> Exceptionally Handsome Men's Quartz Chronograph. Superb Sports Watch with Very Strong all Stainless Steel Case.
> 
> Impact resistant mineral crystal. Professional ratcheting two-tone bezel. Screw down Crown for safety and security.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mmmmmm...

whats the score with the one on the far right??? any more info? how big is it?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> whats the score with the one on the far right???


Yeh, you've got to love those tri-colour sub-dials, eh Shawn ?  It's obviously a French thing. :artist:



mrteatime said:


> any more info? how big is it?


I'll post some better photos (of two different 51x000 model versions with the tri-colour subdials) later on.









But I'm afraid all these Kamatz's (most use the same watch case) are probably a bit on the small side for your tastes. 

Measuring Left to Right, across the width of the watch case (not diagonally):

Bezel (excluding either quarter-markers or residiual 'pips' thereof) is 39mm Ã˜.

Across the widest point, including the pusher / crown guards is 42mm.

Across the narrowest point, between 9 o'clock and 3 o'clock is 40mm.

Lug width is 20mm, but some came ex-factory fitted with Kamatz branded 21mm straps.

I haven't yet had the need to pop a crystal out, but I'd hazard a guess at it being 28.5mm Ã˜.

It's kind of deceptive because of the smaller diameter sub-dials (see Time2Fly and Northdock's comments from SCWF):



> The sub-dials seemed to be further apart than those of a 7Axx, but that may not mean much.





> *It may just be the size of the subdials*
> 
> After looking at the example martback posted below I believe that the subdials are much smaller in the Kamatz.
> 
> Seiko has different size on their 7A38s also, on my 7A38-7000s the subdials almost touch each other.


but the small-ish hands of the 9 o'clock and 3 o'clock subdials are actually dead on the usual (Seiko 7A38) 15mm centres.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

which of the variant '7A38's are around the 40-42mm case size??


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> which of the variant '7A38's are around the 40-42mm case size??


Not many, Shawn. :thumbsdown: The majority of the more common 7A38 case models all measure around 37.5 - 38mm Ã˜.

First one that springs to mind is the 7A38-7000 which measures 40mm 'across the flats' ( Go -> google for images).









Then you've got various 'Divers' models like the 7A38-7050, -7070 and -7080, which are about the same across the bezels.

If you want a 'big 7A38' then you really need to be looking at something like a Yema Spationaute III or a Yema 1989 Flygraf.

They're mostly 43mm Ã˜. Saw a cheap-ish example end on eBay France last night: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160539896155


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Going back almost two years, when I first started out collecting 7A38's, I hadn't even heard of Kamatz ....
> ...


I also googled RenÃ© Attias at the time - most information can be found under his current Navitec brand:

See: http://www.internationalwatchclub.com/attias-watches/



> *Attias Watches*
> 
> Attias watches are boutique pilotâ€™s watches and are highly regarded by aviators around the world. Since 1990 Navitec is the company name under which Attias watches are manufactured. The company was originally made famous by its founder RenÃ© Attias, a French designer and a pilot himself. After 20 years in production he began designing unique pieces for famous brand names. In the 1980s he was the creator of the *Kamatz* and Kamazzo watch range, and now he designs under Navitec.
> 
> Attias regularly exhibits at trade fairs around the world releasing new collections and continuing to meet the demands of todayâ€™s pilots. In addition to watches Navitec has become synonymous with navigation instruments and this technical expertise combined with fashion is what makes the Attias watches one of the leading sports watches. The watches can be used for diving as the majority are water resistant up to 200 meters.


More (again, relatively recent) marketing spiel here: http://www.europastar.com/1003702710/



> Since 1974, RenÃ© Attias has led two lives. In the first, he is a recognized watchmaker and designer, who practices his art at the crossroads of technology and watch design. Among his most notable achievements are the participation in the creation of the French brand, Younger & Bresson, the launch of his own brand, *Kamatz*, and the collaboration with Breitling. In his second life, RenÃ© Attias is an aviation buff. He obtained a flight certificate in 1975, followed by a professional pilotâ€™s license in 1980, and has been a flight instructor since 1986 ....
> 
> "Don't they say that *an airplane flies better when it is beautiful?*" says RenÃ© Attias with a mischievous smile,
> 
> when asked why he is now selling his products to the public.


You gotta smile mischievously to yourself, and ask unkindly .... Is that why Kamatz crashed and 'bombed' then ? :rofl:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Other than the brief statement in that old online advert from 1999 (which was likely made 10 years 'after the fact'):



> KAMATZ TACHOMETER 500
> 
> The Kamatz Paris Limited edition "Pilot" model Tachometer 500 is a 15-jewel watch, full working Triple Chronograph with quartz analog movement. *It was made in a Yema factory for Kamatz.* Only a limited number of these watches were made.


.... and this re-iteration from that old thread on the old SCWF: http://www.larrybiggs.net/scwf/index.php?mod=103&action=0&id=1238396151



> *I believe that Kamatz was built in the Yema factory for Kamatz.* Seiko owned Yema for a time, so it makes sense.


.... and besides what I've already written myself, online - there's very little proof to substantiate the statement. 

We know, that Yema were tied into Seiko's French subsidiary CGH (Compagnie GÃ©nÃ©rale HorlogÃ¨re) from 1988 onwards ....

Indeed, apart from Yema S.A. being actually based in BesanÃ§on:










Although C.G.H. (and hence Yema) official company headquarters were in Paris:

Compagnie Generale Horlogere

33, Avenue De La Republique

F-75011 Paris FRANCE

(previously owned by Matra Horlogerie also of 33, Avenue De La Republique)

So too (Quel Surprise), indeed (still) are Seiko France based in BesanÃ§on:










No mention *anywhere* of a Kamatz factory in BesanÃ§on, though.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

The only hard evidence of collaboration between Yema and Kamatz is to be found on their watches' movement's backplates.

As I wrote in an earlier thread:



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Incidentally, interesting movement in that Kamatz. Although it's pretty obviously a Seiko 7A38 movement (the old battery I removed was a genuine Seiko), the movement has a different anti-magnetic shield (and positive terminal plate). It is signed 'SHIMAUCHI Ltd'. and 'V906' (instead of Seiko 7A38A), but has all the other usual markings: Japan; 15 Jewel; unadjusted.





SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> > (*Only thing I know about this watch is that it has the renowned Seiko 7A38 movement*.*)
> 
> 
> *Not strictly true - of more anon.


*Every* Yema and Kamatz '7A38' movement I have come across to date has been signed: 'SHIMAUCHI Ltd'. and 'V906'.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

That black-faced silver sub-dial Kamatz 517000 was the first one I picked up, from eBay in the States in November 2009.

Here's the eBay seller's original listing photos:



































The original black leather strap (hardly worn, if ever at all) turned out to be a Poljot strap, or signed buckle anyway. :huh:










.... and it came in a 'PandaAmerica' watch box, which makes me think they were off-loading these though a TV channel.

There's a reference to a PandaAmerica channel in this old SCWF thread: http://larrybiggs.net/scwf/index.php?mod=103&action=0&id=1146798194


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> and it came in a 'PandaAmerica' watch box, which makes me think they were off-loading these though a TV channel.


That would make sense...... 

Were they cheap? h34r:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

jasonm said:


> Were they cheap? h34r:


Funny you should write that, Jason. :tongue2:

Because the second Kamatz 517000 I picked up from eBay in the States, in January, 2010 ....

which differed only in dial / sub-dial colours, was also 'New Old Stock'. It came without any box:

(









But still had the original case-back protector stuck firmly in place:










It also came with a tag attached:


























.... which is the same retail price (*$695* ) stated in that second online advert I found:



> A very handsome watch. Made by 'Kamatz of Paris'. Five-year warranty on French Quartz Movement and Battery.
> 
> *Manufacturers List Price $695.00*. 100% Ibex or BXI $695.00. Shipping paid. Satisfaction Guaranteed.


I can't believe anybody in their right mind would ever have paid anything like that, for something quite so ugly.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

It's too bad your e-mail was down last night because I SURE would have LIKED a quick missive letting me know a Spationaute was listed for sale


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

watchking1 said:


> It's too bad your e-mail was down last night ....


Skip. Replied by PM. There were two perfectly good reasons why I didn't email you.









Now, where was I ? :think: Ah Yes - rambling on about my little collection of Kamatz 7A38's. 

The third one I acquired was a Kamatz model 518000 - with a case-back signed 'Oscar Bravo'.

It came, not from eBay in the States, but that other 'Den of Distinctly Dodgy Dealers' - Craigslist ! :fear:

Actually, the transaction went smoothly, and the watch arrived in February 2010 looking just like it did in the seller's photos:




























The watch had obviously been worn, and was fitted with a replacement strap.

The scratches on the case-back were mostly light, and easily polished out.

Biggest problem was the loss of paint from the markings of slide-rule bezel ....

which I painstakingly re-painted by hand, as 'detailed' here in Tinkerers Corner: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=57508

As you can see from the photos, this Kamatz 518000 uses the same colour dial as the 517000 currently offered on eBay.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

The 4th Kamatz and 2nd model # 518000 I bought again came from eBay in the States, in February 2010.

The seller had listed it as a 'Buy-it-Now', and I cheekily made him a lower offer.

Surprisingly :huh:, he readily accepted - but still made himself a tidy profit. :naughty:

It was in 'as new' condition; came fitted with an alternative 'el cheapo' aftermarket strap ....

but included the original fitment Kamatz tan leather strap, and the Kamatz wooden box. 

The seller's fuzzy eBay listing photos definately didn't do it justice:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Yeh, you've got to love those tri-colour sub-dials, eh Shawn ?  It's obviously a French thing. :artist:
> 
> I'll post some better photos (of two different 51x000 model versions with the tri-colour subdials) later on.


But I wrote that I'd post some *better* photos, right ? :dontgetit: How about these then ? :huh:



> *Kamatz gents S/S chrono watch made in France multicolor*
















































> High quality watch. Runs and keeps time. Rotating bezel. Day date register. All stainless steel.
> 
> Sapphire crystal. High quality camel brown watch strap. dial color: black with red, blue and white sub-dials.
> 
> ...


The images, title and description are from an eBay listing (# 360171033317) which ended on 22nd July 2009.

I believe (there were two listed by the same eBay seller 'vacheron_nl') that this is the same one I subsequently bought.

In the first two photos, you can see how the Kamatz *21mm* leather strap is 'pinched', to fit in the 20mm lug width. :hammer:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

I found that old eBay listing (from July 2009) in November 2009 thanks to a suggestion by German collector Michael Rothe:



> Google "Kamatz chrono" also finds a few old eBay auctions with pictures.


I also found another long-finished auction for a Kamatz model 519000 'Tango Charlie' from June 2009.

It's almost identical to the tri-colour sub-dial 518000, but with a different bezel, chapter ring and case-back markings:



















I didn't save the rest of the photos, nor the listing description, at the time, as IIRC they were pretty similar to the other.

But it seemed I'd completely 'missed the boat' on these N.O.S. Kamatz's, at the time they were being 'knocked out'. :sadwalk:


----------



## new2the7A38 (Oct 6, 2010)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> The only hard evidence of collaboration between Yema and Kamatz is to be found on their watches' movement's backplates.
> 
> As I wrote in an earlier thread:
> 
> ...


Why are the gold markers on the Kamatz backwards? I.E. the 15 is at 9 and the 45 at 3? Just the opposite of the Yema.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

And when I say 'missed the boat', Whoo Boy, did I miss it - by a country mile. 

After that last Kamatz 518000 came up on eBay in the States in February 2010 there were no more for sale.

.... At least none that I saw, not until the one that's currently on listed on eBay - almost exactly a year later. 

There was a bit of a lull on eBay - 7A38-wise in August last year (as there often seems to be) ....

So, still hankering after another Kamatz '7A38' (or two), I messaged eBay seller 'vacheron_nl' .... She kindly wrote back:



> Subject:	RE: Kamatz Quartz chronographs - Question
> 
> Date:	25/08/2010 19:42:15 GMT Daylight Time
> 
> ...


So, obviously having way too much time on my hands, I decided to have a nose back through 'vacheron_nl's feedback

.... all the way back to July and August 2009 - and believe me, that's a LOT of feedback pages to click back through ! :sweatdrop:

But eventually, I managed to find 8 out of 9 (the other one was possibly 'private'), all grouped fairly closely together.

'Whoo Boy' did I miss the boat !!! :taz:

Remembering that these were all 'new old stock', and listed as 7-day auctions - not 'Buy-it-Now' ....

*3* of them went for the opening bid price of just *$29.99*; 4 sold for between $31.00 and $36.99 ....

and the last, highest price any of them sold for, which I subsequently bought, went for $62.00 !! :wallbash:

One collector actually bought 3 different models: a 517000, 518000 and 519000 - one after the other. :cray:

So to answer your question (again), Jason:



jasonm said:


> Were they cheap? h34r:


It'll be interesting to see what the one currently listed on eBay goes for - especially after I've effectively 'plugged' it here. :lookaround:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

new2the7A38 said:


> Why are the gold markers on the Kamatz backwards? I.E. the 15 is at 9 and the 45 at 3? Just the opposite of the Yema.


Good spot - and good question. :thumbsup:

Bezels on both the Kamatz 517000 and the Yema N80P896 are uni-directional - they rotate anti-clockwise.

Thus according to normal 'Divers' convention - the Kamatz bezel is completely the wrong way round. :duh:

Let's face, it - who'd use either of these 'pseudo plongeurs' as a 'pukka' dive watch anyway ? h34r:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Going back almost two years, when I first started out collecting 7A38's, I hadn't even heard of Kamatz ....
> 
> So, once I'd 'discovered' them, I did the usual 'google' thing ....


Sometime during the interim; more googling, I did find another Kamatz '7A38' for sale on a Singapore-based watch website.

See: http://www.rosswatch.com/others13.html


























Without looking too closely at the small photos, I dismissed it as 'just another variation of model 517000' ....

Thinking that it looked rather well worn and tired, and certainly way overpriced with an asking price of $200. 

I failed completely (at the time) to take in something rather significant in the description: *DIAMETER: 36mm*

Because apart from their possible claim to fame, of producing the oddest / ugliest '7A38s' ever ....

Kamatz are (as far as I know) unique - in having offered a Boy's / Ladies reduced diameter version.

Because that's what this actually is - not a model # 517000, as I'd incorrectly assumed, but a model # 5*0*7000.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


>


That actually looks like a very legible and usable computer ... compared with "pilot watches" with E6B functions so small that any computation might be so vague as to be irrelevant.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Kamatz are (as far as I know) unique - in having offered a Boy's / Ladies reduced diameter version.
> 
> Because that's what this actually is .... a model # 507000.


So when one came up on eBay in the States, at the end of September 2010, I was certainly interested. :think:



> *NEW Never Worn Ladies KAMATZ-YEMA Chronograph Watch*
> 
> *
> New without tags*



















(I won't bother uploading any more of the eBay seller's photos - they didn't get any better).



> *This is a BRAND NEW, NEVER WORN chronograph watch made in France by Yema.*
> 
> *
> It is under the KAMATZ brand name and has three working dials and a rotating bezel.*
> ...


Problem was, that the seller wanted 'silly money' for it (IMHO) - asking $169.99 IIRC as a 'Buy-it-Now'.

But he was open to offers. So I made him a much lower offer. :naughty:

He countered my offer with a price much closer to his own asking price.

I waited till that offer expired, and offered 10 bucks more - Rejected again. 

I formulated 'a plan' to work the seller down to what I thought was an acceptable price (to me).

So I PM'd David Spalding, and asked him to *make an offer* ONE CENT higher than my first ....

Expecting the seller to reject it (again), as he had done with my offer. He didn't - he accepted ! 

So (somewhat unexpectedly) David ended up having to buy the watch with his eBay ID, and mailing it on to me. :blush:

For which I am very grateful, David. :cheers:

He also took these 3 super photos of the watch.




































As you can see, it's effectively a scaled-down version of the Kamatz model 517000 - similar to my blue-faced example.

The sub-dials are a slightly smaller diameter, and let into the Tachymeter ring to help achieve the size reduction ....

As is also the date window. If it looks slightly odd (or odder than other 'full-sized' Kamatz 51x000's, anyway) ....

it's because the 3 o'clock and 9' o'clock sub-dials are still on the usual 15mm centres, imposed by the 7A38 movement.

So far, the watch has stayed securely hidden away in my collection. :secret:

As it's a 'Ladies' watch, I thought about showing it to my girlfriend. 

But somehow, I don't think it would quite be to her tastes. :schmoll:

Perhaps, one day, I can get her to pose with it - Ã la James. :skirt:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

David Spalding said:


> That actually looks like a very legible and usable computer ... compared with "pilot watches" with E6B functions so small that any computation might be so vague as to be irrelevant.


What do you make of the Bezel / Chapter Ring on the model 519000 'Tango Charlie' version, in my post # 19, David ? :huh:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> ... I formulated 'a plan' to work the seller down to what I thought was an acceptable price (to me).
> 
> So I PM'd David Spalding, and asked him to *make an offer* ONE CENT higher than my first ....
> 
> ...


And I was more than happy to. It was fun. :drinks:



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> What do you make of the Bezel / Chapter Ring on the model 519000 'Tango Charlie' version, in my post # 19, David ? :huh:


I'm under the weather today, and I just blew a circuit breaker in my head looking at it again.... WTBH? Does the central sweep second take 120 seconds to go 'round the dial?



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


>


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm kind of liking these :yes:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> But I wrote that I'd post some *better* photos, right ? :dontgetit: How about these then ? :huh:


I've been meaning to take some better photos of my Kamatz's - of my own







- but hadn't quite round to it. :blush:

But I just had a momentary panic :fear: and had to get one of them out of the box - so I took a couple anyway.









It's that same tri-colour sub-dialed Kamatz 518000, I'm afraid:










I'd bought this in February 2010, and still hadn't changed the battery - it seemed to be running O.K. - at first.

I'm very loathe to take the case-backs off any of my Kamatz's, because, the case-back notches are so shallow.

It's so easy for a three-prong removal tool to slip out of them, and mark up an otherwise pristine case-back. 










In September, I noticed that this watch had started to 'tick every other second' - the usual 7A38 low battery indicator.

I wrote myself a Post-It note, and stuck it to the top of the watch box:



> Black Tri-colour Kamatz 518000 needs new battery 18/9/10


.... and then I left it - on the basis of 'Never do today (and possibly botch up), what you can put off till tomorrow'. 

Believe it or not, that watch was still running on the same battery, this morning, and hadn't lost a second. :shocking:

Then I read Kate's post in the General Discussion section:



Koopa said:


> just to jump in on this, but i've seen top brand name batts (one brand in particular) still reading full power when tested but have leaked. esp in certain eta movements *where the hand is jumping every four secs to indicate batt change needed but still keeping time, where the batt has had beginnings of a leak* ....


You've not seen me move so fast in a long time. :lol:

Fortunately, the case-back unscrewed with a 'sticky ball', instead of having to resort to the removal tool. :sweatdrop:

And what did I find (apart from the Shimauchi Ltd. V906 signed 7A38 movement, that I expected to) ? :huh:










An under-sized 'El Cheapo' Chinese-made Tianqiu brand Alkali battery !!! :angry:

Fortunately it hadn't leaked. Binned it (without bothering to test it). Replaced by a Maxell # 394 - lesson learned. :smartass:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> > *Kamatz Chrongraph Paris*





SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> It'll be interesting to see what the one currently listed on eBay goes for - especially after I've effectively 'plugged' it here. :lookaround:


Sold a few minutes ago for a reasonable $95 .... to the man with the humongous feedback number. 

See: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110645677480


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Some SOB sniped my snipe of $94.01.....


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

watchking1 said:


> Some SOB sniped my snipe of $94.01.....


Nah - he was there from Day # 1, Skip.







You just didn't snipe *his* existing bid high enough. :thumbsdown:

See: http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=110645677480 - and check out that 100% feedback number - *38315* 

Besides - if you'd really wanted to beat him, you had 14 seconds left to get another higher bid in.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

> Besides - if you'd really wanted to beat him, you had 14 seconds left to get another higher bid in.


Auto bid as I was taking the kids to school.

BUT you are right, IF I had really wanted it I would have put a $2k cap on the auto bid :shocking:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

David Spalding said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > What do you make of the Bezel / Chapter Ring on the model 519000 'Tango Charlie' version, in my post # 19, David ?
> ...


And if you thought that one was odd .... :lookaround:

I stumbled across this tired-looking 'Kamatz chronograph' in an Indonesian internet store while googling last night:










Lacking any Day/Date windows, it's obviously not a '7A38'; but what is it ? :huh:


----------

